# Vfd control panel



## Moper361 (Aug 11, 2019)

Thought id make a start on my vfd panel for my boxford lathe


----------



## brino (Aug 11, 2019)

Very tidy install.
-brino


----------



## Moper361 (Aug 12, 2019)

Panel all complete .vfds turned up as i ordered 2 with brake resisrors .just waing on new mitsubishi motor to arrive wednesday then i can start having a play


----------



## Cadillac STS (Aug 12, 2019)

Are you going to cut in the remote panel off the VFD above the fan?


----------



## Moper361 (Aug 12, 2019)

Cadillac STS said:


> Are you going to cut in the remote panel off the VFD above the fan?


The plan originaly was to put vfd in same area ascontrol panal however it started getting a bit tight for room .i will put vfd unit in the cabinet leg tail stock end of lathe along with braking resistor


----------

